# Hamster Help



## ChaosChocobo (Sep 3, 2008)

I got a Dwarf Russian Hamster he's about 2 years old now i also had his mom n dad n they already have passed away the dad and son where together but like a 2 months after the dad passed away the Son got wet Tail and i treated him for that and now yesterday he dosen`t seem to be walking good and his back half is getting skinnier while his front stays fat n about the same also his legs in back have gotten skinnier and they go all the way back when he is walking like how baby puppies lay but he dose that as he walks. any sujests what is wrong with him? he also tends to fall over in the back n trip due to it. please help x.x

oh if u wanna see what he looks like this is a video of him and is dad
He is the light brown,tan,black,mix and his Dad is the Black one with white feet

*UPDATE 09-05-2008*
Ok just Updating but idk now his back legs are still doing that but he's getting fat? idk XD he looking like his normal self again but with just back leg problems and also he is starting to go up into his lookout which is higher then his 2nd story part so im surpised not realy a lookout thought i put a hat over it so it`s nice a dark n he uslay sleeps up there XD yes i spoil him rotten lol atm he is pulling tissues into his house and he being cranky at me lol cause he won`t let me pet him today he's batting at me XD lol he acting so feisty lately
*UPDATE 9-25-2008*
Little update ben is still kicking and has grown fat agian in the back he still tends to fall over when he tries climbing or tries ruining over me XD he is weird like that and tends to like to run up and down people idk why lol what im surpised at is even when he was sick when i put my hand down he still crawed into it and even now he still dose. lol idk i think it is better to have a hamster n watch the birth n see em a little pink things instead of buying but idk i had some goo bought ones too. like my 2nd hamster was named sweetie she had eye problems from being in pine woodchips(i didn`t kno back then was to young and my mom thought pine was good for them) was before thgey had that pulp bedding but that hamster would curl up on your chest n eat treats and drink tea off your fingers... my mom always fed it tea idk why lol it just liked it XD lol
well anyways ben is doing pretty good he's like at 75% cause of his back legs but he is eating and drinking still and he even runs his wheel now ^^


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

They say when they get weak like that, they are starting to go 

keep monitoring him, make sure he is eating and drinking too, because if he isn't that won't help him to walk.


I'm sorry you have to see him like this.


----------



## ChaosChocobo (Sep 3, 2008)

he`s been eating n drinking but i thought so i uslay seem to lose dwarfs around 2 ._. his sister had it worse she only lived about 3 months and then bleed from the nose badly n died in a hour ._. his dad lived about 4 years though n died in his sleep his mom had some kind of tumors n cancer on her she got after haveing 17 kids i realy need to start getting somthin that lives longer ._. hard to do that with a apartment


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Same, we don't know the exact ages of ours, so any sign of deteriation or illness i'm in a panick with 2 of them (I thought I lost 1 a few weeks ago). Mine live with my b/f and he's in an apartment, we wanted a kitten but it was mean, 5 floors up, she'd have no way of in or out, so hammys it was (he's scared of rats XD)

A rat  they live longer, or a house rabbit??

So sad they have a small life span


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sadly it does sound like his time to go is near. The best thing you can do is keep him warm and comfortable.

Hamsters make such great pets, its just such a shame they don't live very long.


----------



## ChaosChocobo (Sep 3, 2008)

hmm he still alive and seems a little better today yesterday he stayed on the bottom of his cage in those little TV hideouts and now today he crawled to the top of the cage 0.o he seems more active today too. weird


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Hammies have burst of energy before they die 

just reasure him and clean his cage out so he has the dignity of dying in a clean cage

xx


----------



## ChaosChocobo (Sep 3, 2008)

he acutaly keeps his cage very clean compared to most hamster i have had XD n he loves tissue so i put it in all the places he likes being in so he cuddles up in it or drags it around his cage XD so i changed it all yesterday for him but other then that he's a weirdo only makes the tissue smell but not his bedding XD kind of weird though he is the 1st hamster i had that has been like this.


----------



## ChaosChocobo (Sep 3, 2008)

SazzyB said:


> Same, we don't know the exact ages of ours, so any sign of deteriation or illness i'm in a panick with 2 of them (I thought I lost 1 a few weeks ago). Mine live with my b/f and he's in an apartment, we wanted a kitten but it was mean, 5 floors up, she'd have no way of in or out, so hammys it was (he's scared of rats XD)
> 
> A rat  they live longer, or a house rabbit??
> 
> So sad they have a small life span


my mom said hell no to a rat XD she hates there tails and no to a rabbit cause they attact rats and where i live your not even sopost to have pets *coughs* but they in cages idk if it counts or not! XD lol i still got a few other pets to take care of big ben(the dwarf hamster thats dieing ._.) just happens to be my fav one im going to miss him when he goses. other then him i got a panda bear hamster named princess panda 2 fancy mice named autum(she looks like a fall leaf) and bullseye(tan with white spots) and then cinabon a cinnamon hamster also i got a parakeet named lemon(shes yellow with green tint in her)i also got a African Spurted Tortoise or Sulaca tortoise as some people call them n he/she will get about 100-300pounds XD n 4 feet long it`s about 2 years already n 25-30pounds heh and then i got some fishes n such.


----------



## Harvey_Hams (Sep 6, 2008)

Can i just say that dwarfs cannot get wet tail. this is an illness that only affects syrian hamsters and most of them die from it. It sounds as if he had diarrohea.

Get him some porridge meant for human babies - like dry mix that is made up with warm water. Stir in a teaspoon of arrowroot (this is like a white powder found in the baking section of Sainsbury's (not in Tesco or Asda). Give him a table spoon of this each day. You can also buy some stage 3 baby food... pasta-based stuff or the hot pot type things go down well. you can also feed roast chicken breast for extra protein. All this is as well as his normal mix.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

I heard dwarf can get wet tail but its more commonly found in syrians as they a prone to get srtessed.

One of my old

Russians (Jelly R.I.P)

Had wet tail confirmed by the (Hammi sepecialist) vet

She had it so i decided she was already 2 to put her to sleep

o i think they can lol


----------



## ChaosChocobo (Sep 3, 2008)

Harvey_Hams said:


> Can i just say that dwarfs cannot get wet tail. this is an illness that only affects syrian hamsters and most of them die from it. It sounds as if he had diarrohea.
> 
> Get him some porridge meant for human babies - like dry mix that is made up with warm water. Stir in a teaspoon of arrowroot (this is like a white powder found in the baking section of Sainsbury's (not in Tesco or Asda). Give him a table spoon of this each day. You can also buy some stage 3 baby food... pasta-based stuff or the hot pot type things go down well. you can also feed roast chicken breast for extra protein. All this is as well as his normal mix.


been proven a few times just rare to see cases of it and i treated him with a 1 drop dose for about 5 days like it says and it went away.
and he is still doing good hyper and is tryin to run his wheel latly but haven`t trouble cause of his back legs he keeps falling off when he gets going. he cleaned himself today and is all pretty ^^


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

well sound like he has a lil while yet ^_^

xx


----------



## ChaosChocobo (Sep 3, 2008)

Little update ben is still kicking and has grown fat agian in the back he still tends to fall over when he tries climbing or tries ruining over me XD he is weird like that and tends to like to run up and down people idk why lol what im surpised at is even when he was sick when i put my hand down he still crawed into it and even now he still dose. lol idk i think it is better to have a hamster n watch the birth n see em a little pink things instead of buying but idk i had some goo bought ones too. like my 2nd hamster was named sweetie she had eye problems from being in pine woodchips(i didn`t kno back then was to young and my mom thought pine was good for them) was before thgey had that pulp bedding but that hamster would curl up on your chest n eat treats and drink tea off your fingers... my mom always fed it tea idk why lol it just liked it XD lol
well anyways ben is doing pretty good he's like at 75% cause of his back legs but he is eating and drinking still and he even runs his wheel now ^^


----------



## ChaosChocobo (Sep 3, 2008)

just updateing agian ben is still alive his back end is about 75% working right and he gets around fine i doubt he will be full 100% agian but he isn`t suffering or anything lol n he being all crazy hyper and running around like his old self lol.
^^


----------

